# Problems with Rohl Bidet Faucet



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

Were having problems with this Rohl bidet faucet. There is hardly any pressure out of the sprayer. We took the whole thing apart. Everything is hooked up correctly. We have good pressure in both supplies up to the diverter valve. The diverter valve directs water from the sprayer setting to the rinse setting. Took the valve apart, no obstructions or anything that looked abnormal, except for the fact that it was a plastic piece of crap. Also noticed that even when its set all the way to the sprayer setting, it still bypasses some of the water to rinse the bowl. I was told this was normal. 
Has anyone ever encountered a problem like this? 

On a side note: Same job we also installed two Rohl lavatory faucets (Polished Nickel) in the master. When we came back for the bidet the lady told us that the faucets had stains on them. We tried to clean them off and had no luck. They definately werent there when we put them in. They kind of look like water stains like when you wash your car, but they dont buff out. The rep said that the polished nickel finish is susceptible to staining from hardwood floor installation. What a load of crap. He suggested we try to polish the stains out with special wax. That didn't work either. So then the rep basically said 'sorry your screwed.' I asked the rep what WE did wrong. He said that you should wait till after the wood floor is finished then put the sinks in. $800 dollar faucets and they dont come with a note that says to not install before wood floors go down?  
I told my boss from now on if the builders tell us to put any Rohl stuff in tell them just to forget it.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't get me started with rohl!! They suck bad!!! A whole house full of the stuff and half of them needed something from the factory to correct. Leaks to bad fit and finish. Crap, all of it. I had a problem with the bidet valve too, it wouldn't fit a Toto bidet, special parts from the factory once again. Just today I sent a client to pick fixtures and specifically said "NO ROHL" when I called the supplier to tell them to expect my client.

Italian SHIZIT!!!

Call the factory and complain loudly, they should send you what you need. I think the rep hasn't a clue.


----------



## njplumber (Dec 3, 2008)

we had a similiar problem ended up being the diverter


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

I never heard of that brand before but if i come across ill remember.. But what does a wood floor have to do with installing a faucet,,,


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll say without a doubt the diverter. The diverters they use in both bidet faucets and kitchen sink faucets suck.

Overpriced Foo-Foo junk!


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> I never heard of that brand before but if i come across ill remember.. But what does a wood floor have to do with installing a faucet,,,


 
We said the same thing. Apparently hes claiming that the chemicals involved in wood floring contaminat the finish. When I asked him if it was the staining or the sealant of course he wasn't sure.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

He's got nothing!! Go for the juggler!!! Sounds like he loses $ if you get new stuff.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'll say without a doubt the diverter. The diverters they use in both bidet faucets and kitchen sink faucets suck.
> 
> Overpriced Foo-Foo junk!


This is quite true.


----------

